# OT e Forum Gechi

## =DvD=

Perchè gli ot non li facciamo sul forum dei gechi?

----------

## Peach

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Perchè gli ot non li facciamo sul forum dei gechi?

 

non sarebbe una brutta cosa... ma per questo sarebbe da ridirigere il verbo ai mod di qui  :Smile: 

@xoen: sarebbe da contattare il garante (che non c'è)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Perchè gli ot non li facciamo sul forum dei gechi? 
> 
> non sarebbe una brutta cosa... ma per questo sarebbe da ridirigere il verbo ai mod di qui :

 

Non tutti quelli del forum seguono i gechi o vogliono registrarsi al forum

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non tutti quelli del forum seguono i gechi o vogliono registrarsi al forum

 

Potrebbe registrarsi chi vuole partecipare alle discussioni ot...

Questo è un forum di assistenza tecnica, nel quale gli ot non sono molto graditi...

(ho detto una cavolata?)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non tutti quelli del forum seguono i gechi o vogliono registrarsi al forum 
> 
> Potrebbe registrarsi chi vuole partecipare alle discussioni ot...
> 
> Questo è un forum di assistenza tecnica, nel quale gli ot non sono molto graditi...
> ...

 

Io continuerei la discussione sul forum dei gechi, che ne dici  :Wink:  qui siam ampiamente OT!

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato il thread da questo topic visto che li non si capiva molto.

Per il resto, anche se un alleggerimento delgli OT di questo forum non può che far bene sono concorde con la linea di fedeliallalinea... certo, anche senza il bisogno che i mod seguano la "linea dura" chi vuole fare solo 4 chiacchere può andare di là come suggerito da .:deadhead:.  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

 :Question:  Scusate ma fra un pò non dovrebbero arrivare i subforum? Se si, non basterà creare un OT-subforum?

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non tutti quelli del forum seguono i gechi o vogliono registrarsi al forum 
> 
> Potrebbe registrarsi chi vuole partecipare alle discussioni ot...
> 
> Questo è un forum di assistenza tecnica, nel quale gli ot non sono molto graditi...
> ...

 

Concordo pienamente con =DvD= ..... gli OT sono ormai ad occhiometro circa il 40% dei thread, peraltro in alcuni casi con argomenti che tavolta esulano con la natura del Forum ( di carattere puramente tecnico).

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non tutti quelli del forum seguono i gechi o vogliono registrarsi al forum

 

Quoto.

----------

## luna80

a mio modo di vedere un qualche OT ogni tanto non fa male, anche se è vero che ce ne sono forse troppi, secondo me se come diceva hardskinone arrivassero i subforum il problema si risolverebbe nei migliore dei modi.

----------

## =DvD=

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> a mio modo di vedere un qualche OT ogni tanto non fa male, anche se è vero che ce ne sono forse troppi, secondo me se come diceva hardskinone arrivassero i subforum il problema si risolverebbe nei migliore dei modi.

 

Sono eoni che si parla di subforums  :Sad: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Credo anche io che i subforum siano una soluzione valida .....  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sono eoni che si parla di subforums 

 

Sono come le belle ragazze, si fanno aspettare  :Laughing: 

----------

## grentis

Non mi sembra un grosso problema...

fino a quando non ci saranno i subforum bisogna cercare di limitarsi... :Very Happy: 

Spostare gli OT da un'altra parte non penso sia una soluzione

Ovviamente IMHO

----------

## luna80

 *grentis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente IMHO

 

scusate l'OT nell'OT e soprattutto scusate l'ignoranza  :Embarassed:  ma in molti usate la parola "IMHO", ehm cosa significa??

----------

## =DvD=

IMHO significa "secondo me", in inglese abbreviato:

In My Humble Opinion  [non so come si scrive Humble, che dovrebbe stare per umile]

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusate l'OT nell'OT e soprattutto scusate l'ignoranza  ma in molti usate la parola "IMHO", ehm cosa significa??

 

Prova a vedere: http://www.bio.unipd.it/local/internet_docs/tla.html

----------

## =DvD=

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

> Credo anche io che i subforum siano una soluzione valida ..... 

 

Dei subforums se ne discusse tempo fa, e tempo fa anche io ero pro subforums, (ogni tanto vado a vedere area51 nel sito di phpbb) ma poi son passati eoni, e quindi ora son piu propenso per andare sul gechi, anche temporaneamente  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

e poi...

siamo sicuri che i subforum risolvano?

inevitabilmente il traffico aumentera' e sappiamo bene che questo forum qualche problemino gia' lo da.

Se per colpa degli OT diventera' sempre + lento e inaccessibile...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io sarei più che d'accordo ad un redirect su una sezione ot di un altro forum, secondo me potrebbe aiutare parecchio.

ora vado ad iscrivermi su gechi.  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] Fatto! [EDITLast edited by Ciccio Bueo on Tue Mar 15, 2005 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## =DvD=

E vero anche come dice xchris che forums.gentoo.org ha gia ora problemi di carico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Dei subforums se ne discusse tempo fa, e tempo fa anche io ero pro subforums, (ogni tanto vado a vedere area51 nel sito di phpbb) ma poi son passati eoni, e quindi ora son piu propenso per andare sul gechi, anche temporaneamente 

 

Il problema che i site admin in un forum con cosi' tanti dati e utenti non possono permettersi di mettere dei moduli phpbb instabili aumentando le possibilita' di exploit. Dovremo aspettare fino a che il team phpbb non riterra' i subforums stabili

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> inevitabilmente il traffico aumentera' e sappiamo bene che questo forum qualche problemino gia' lo da.

 

Questo non ne sono tanto sicuro visto che la politica sara' non fare incrementare il post count nei forum (o subforums) ot. Si e' gia' visto come e' migliorata la situazione facendo questo con il forum OTW

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dev'esser unam allattia endemica la discussione sugli OT  :Wink: 

Il link di cui sopra nel mio mex fa riferimento ad un 3d che ho aperto sotto il forum dei gechi non per spostarla ma per invitare i gechi ad esprimere la loro opinione lì, credo sia inutile creare false speranza qui, quando non ci sono le idee chiare  :Wink:  inoltre c'eran già state ben 2 discussioni sull'argomento una su cosa fosse OT e l'altra su come comportarci con gli OT in attessa dei subforum [che arriveranno, speriam presto].

----------

## lotti

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> E vero anche come dice xchris che forums.gentoo.org ha gia ora problemi di carico

 

mi sono iscritto dvd....

----------

## mouser

Rispondo qui perche' mi sembra giusto che anche chi non vuole nemmeno visitare il sito dei gechi puo' trovare il mio pensiero (postero' al piu' presto anche sul forum dei gechi)

Oltre ad essere un'idea abbastanza "forzata" e, come ha detto fedeliallalinea, non tutti vogliono andare su altri forum e registrarsi "a vaaanvaara" (anche se con i GeCHI ci sarebbe da stare tranquilli  :Cool:  ), mi sembra una cosa sia dispersiva per gli intenti dei GeCHI stessi, che abbastanza "umiliante" (ovviamente in maniera blanda):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui su forums.gentoo.org ci cazziano se facciamo gli OT, ma almeno ora abbiamo il forum dei GeCHI dove possiamo scrivere quel cavolo che vogliamo!
> 
> 

 

Non e' un considerare l'associazione come una sorta di "pattumiera" per tutto quello che non e' ben accetto nel forum????

Ovviamente tutto questo IMHO.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[e gia' che ci sono: OT]

Ma IMHO non significava In My Honest Opinion?

[/e gia' che ci sono: OT]

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [e gia' che ci sono: OT]
> 
> Ma IMHO non significava In My Honest Opinion?
> ...

 

No  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Il fatto è che quello che tu chiami spazzatura da pattumiera io la chiamo anima della comunità!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Quoto mouser in toto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che quello che tu chiami spazzatura da pattumiera io la chiamo anima della comunità!
> 
> 

 

quoto DvD!!

----------

## mouser

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che quello che tu chiami spazzatura da pattumiera io la chiamo anima della comunità!
> 
> 

 

Vedi =DvD=, sono il primo a dire che il discorso libero e' l'anima della comunita', ma guardando le cose nel loro ambito si puo' intuire che forse in parte sono stato frainteso (molto probabilmente perche' non mi sono spiegato bene  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Io non ho detto che gli OT sono "spazzatura da pattumiera", assolutamente, volevo dire che, per l'idea (a mio parere giusta) di chi gestisce il forum (sia i mod locali che quelli generali), gli OT devono essere considerati al pari di spazzatura, primo perche' non centrano con quello per cui e' stato creato, secondo perche' sviano l'attenzione da quello a cui serve veramente il forum, rendendo anche piu' difficile (e lunga) la ricerca di informazioni utili.

Poi, sono pienamente d'accordo che gli OT servono alla comunita'!

E poi guardo anche l'eventuale soluzione: il forum dei GeCHI.

Il Gentoo CHannel Italia, e' stato fondato (ma data la situazione direi "compilato"  :Laughing:  ) con lo scopo di dare piu' informazioni possibili ad aziende/enti/privata su quali sono i vantaggi di gentoo, come funziona, come muovere i primi passi (e tacitamente, per togliere quell'alone di finta "difficolta" che continua a circondare questa distribuzione)!

Quindi, sia su questo forum che su quell'altro, ogni tanto aiuta a svagarsi un po' un OT, fa fare amicizia e permette di scambiarsi liberamente opinioni, capendo chi ci e' simile e chi ci e' opposto, magari scoprendo che entrambe le persone sono compatibili in quanto a carattere.

Solo, non mi sembra il caso di spostare un gruppo di persone "generatrici di OT" (e data la situazione sono ancora tanti.... a quanto pare la discussione precedentemente fatta e' servita solo pochi giorni  :Rolling Eyes:  ) vasto come quello del forum di gentoo sul forum dei gechi, poiche' andrebbe a dare fastidio (e nel peggiore dei casi a soffocare) quello per cui e' stato creato quel forum.

Scusate il --verbose ma mi rendo conto che ha volte la fretta e la svogliatezza di scrivere 2 righe in piu' possono generare la mal comprensione da parte degli altri.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *mouser wrote:*   

> *

 

@mouser: stavo per scrivere un messaggio quando ho letto il tuo e mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno  :Very Happy:  grande!  :Wink: 

PS: ti devo un --verbose  :Laughing: 

----------

